# Linux und Win Partitionen



## Peter Klein (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich würd gern mal in Erfahrung bringen, welche Linux Distribution auch mit Windows Partitionen klar kommt so das ich darauf zugreifen kann und den meisten Dateiformaten die man von Windows kennt.

Möchte evtl. bald komplett umsteigen.

Habe hier zum testen SUSE 10 laufen und per VM auch zur zeit Ubuntu, möchte gerne auch andere testen.Was mir wichtig ist, das ich von Windows aus auf Dokumente die auf der Linux Partition liegen zugreifen kann und umgekehrt. Weil ich mit Photoshop CS2 arbeite und das kauft man sich nicht um nicht damit zu arbeiten weil man Linux aufm PC hat. Wie gesagt Win muss auch noch drauf sein.

Gibt es eine solche Möglichkeit?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Ubuntu gemacht?Habe bisher überwiegend positives gehört darüber.

Peter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2006)

Im Grunde kommt jede Distribution gleich gut/schlecht mit Windows-Partitionen zurecht.
Der Kernel-Treiber kann NTFS gut lesen, aber nur bedingt schreiben (Dateien koennen wohl veraendert werden solang die Groesse gleich bleibt).
Es gibt 3 Moeglichkeiten dem beizukommen:

FUSE-NTFS: Damit kannst Du im grossen und ganzen vernuenftig mit NTFS arbeiten, nicht ganz uneingeschraenkt aber bevor was kaputt gemacht wird macht der Treiber lieber garnichts. Wie das ganze genutzt wird habe ich hier bereits in einem Tutorial verewigt.
Captive-NTFS: Genauso wie FUSE-NTFS ist der Captive-Treiber frei, nutzt jedoch ein paar Dateien von Windows (z.B. ntoskrnl.exe). Der Vorteil der Geschichte ist, dass man wohl ohne Einschraenkungen mit NTFS arbeiten kann.
Paragon-NTFS: Funktioniert wohl aehnlich wie der Captive-Treiber, kostet soweit ich weiss aber Geld.
Mit FAT-Partitionen gibt es uebrigens keinerlei Probleme, damit kann der Kernel selbst schon wunderbar umgehen.
Das Problem bei NTFS ist natuerlich mal wieder Microsoft, denn die Jungs geben ihre Spezifikationen mal wieder nicht frei und somit darf tapfer getueftelt werden wie man denn mit den Daten umzugehen hat.

Ich selbst hab keine Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu, hab aber bisher eigentlich auch nur Gutes gehoert.
Anfangs hab ich mit Suse (6.2) gearbeitet, hab dann einen kurzen Ausflug zu LFS gemacht, anschliessend ein paar Jahre Slackware und nun bin ich seit gut 2 Monaten wieder mit LFS unterwegs.
Falls Du noch unschluessig bist welche Distribution Du nutzen sollst, dann schau doch mal in diesen Thread und diese Uebersicht.

Nachtrag: Ich selbst nutze natuerlich FUSE-NTFS, da vollstaendig Open-Source und keine binaeren Hilfsmittel von Windows genutzt werden.


----------



## Suchfunktion (6. Juni 2006)

Moep, moep.
Debian+Ubuntu Freak an Deck! *strammsteh und salutier*

Also, Ubuntu ist wirklich klasse.
Hardwaresupport ist (fast) einwandfrei und vor allem kannste da so nette Desktopmanager installieren, die aus deinen mehreren Desktops einen Wuerfel macht, den du drehen kannst, etc. Also massig spielerei fuer den kleinen Linux-Freak in dir 

Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass Ubuntu wirklich super ist, die Installation ist auch kein Problem (fand ich bei Suse schwerer) aber das kennst du ja sicher schon alles.

Es besteht ja auch die Moeglihkeit, dass du den VM-Mist einfach weglaesst und das ganze testweise mal mit einer Ubuntu LiveCD ausprobierst, dann musste nicht gleich irgendwas formatieren/installieren was dir evtl. eh nicht gefaellt.

An Sich kann man sagen, dass Ubuntu auf jeden Fal mit so ziemlich allen aktuellen Distributionen locker mithalten kann.

Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Du wirst es nicht bereuhen


----------

